# 
!    ,     23.00   . /    ,      ?      .  ?

----------

,      .        .

----------

> !    ,     23.00   . /    ,      ?      .  ?


 2     (3-1)    
   ,

----------

> 2     (3-1)    
>    ,


  - 3    .

----------


## YUM

,        . . 
       :         ...
 -     !    ,        .

----------


## waw

> ,        . .


   .
   ,     .




> - 3    .


  3  /     ?

----------

> - 3    .


  ?
 3     
   1  4    
  4    ,     1,2,3  /  1  ,  2,3  /

----------


## GSokolov

> 3


 __.               __ .         .        __    ,   __ , __ .  , ,              .
     ,          ,      .

----------


## YUM

> ,        . .
>    .
>    ,     .


 . , .

----------


## Dinchik

> . , .


          1,5   / -   , -       ,    ( ,      .).      .   ,    .    -     /   . ,    ,    ,  ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    ,    ,  ?


      .

----------


## YUM

> 1,5   / -   , -       ,    ( ,      .).      .   ,    .    -     /   . ,    ,    ,  ?


   .
 ,      ( )         ?  .. -   .
,      20-  ,               21-. 

     1000.   ( )  1000/30*20=666.67
   (    30-)      -?

----------

> __.               __ .         .        __    ,   __ , __ .  , ,              .
>      ,          ,      .


 

 ,      ,   ,        
  ,     
   ""?

----------


## waw

> .                 .         .


 .

          /,    ,    ""  ?  :Smilie: 

   (  )     ?         .

----------


## waw

> ,      ()       ?


      -255.  :Smilie: 




> ,    20-  ,            21-. 
>     1000.   ( ) 1000/30*20=666.67
>    (   30-)     -?


            ( ),         20    ,      (  ,  /    21-).

----------


## Dinchik

> ( ),         20    ,      (  ,  /    21-).


    .



> ,      ( )       ? .. -  .


,           .   ,          .       . ..     ,      .  ,    -          (   )   .       ,   . .  - ,  .   .  -   ,    .   .

----------


## GSokolov

> /,    ,    ""  ?


,  .  ,    .       " ",    ,           .          -       ,      .    __    ,    . , , __ __      . ,      .




> (  )     ?         .


 ,        ,   -   .     -          ,   ,         ,   .

----------


## GSokolov

> ""?


. . 15   624   29  2011 .    ,         ,    .

----------

> . . 15   624   29  2011 .    ,         ,    .


   ,    /
     -            3    ,    
           ,         4

----------


## GSokolov

> ,         4


   ,                   ,          ,  4-       , ..    4-    5-    .

----------


## 223

> ,                   ,          ,  4-       , ..    4-    5-    .


   ,   ,      ....
    ,   -               :Smilie: 
      ,   , ,   :Smilie:

----------

, 
  - "   "
       ,     " "

        ,  /,    (      ,    2    )
..      . 
      ,          4

----------


## GSokolov

> 


 ?  :       __,   ,       __? ,       ,     ,    , -               ?

----------


## 223

> ?  :       __,   ,       __? ,       ,     ,    , -               ?



      , ?
  ,  

,    ,      , ..    ( )     
 ,         -  ? 
       ,   ,   ,     
,                       ,     
    2     1       "3   "

----------


## GSokolov

> 2     1       "3   "


  ,          ,    2 ?    .1 .6 255-: 


> ...

----------


## waw

> -          ,   ,         ,   .


     ;



> .             *    .         .*


 ,  ,          ,        .
     ?

      ,  ,  ,        .
    ,      ,       .

        (/)  .  ()   ,   -   .        .           .

----------


## GSokolov

> .


 __.  ,            .




> ,  ,  ,        .


   .    ,   __   ,   , ..     ,         .    **     ,       ** ,        .     ,       __  ,   ..   .           ,        __   ,          **  __    .     .
  ,         ,     ,    ,      4-     ,           .

----------


## waw

> .  ,            .


     :



> .


 "    " -     ,       ,         .



> ,      ,   , ..


      .
  ,   3-        ,  , "      "  .
  ,   ,      ,   . ,    /      ,  - ?       ,        ,   ?

      ,  *,     * .
  ,      ,     .  :Smilie: 
  -   ,       75,4 %.

,  /     , , ,     ,    .  ,    ,   /   ?




> ,         ,   ..   .


 ,   ,    .
  ,      ,          ?
      ,             .




> .


     .
   "         ".
           3 .
       ,  ,             ,         .

  ,     /,  ,     24    ,  ?
 ,       ,  /  ,   .     -   ,        .

  ,         /,        ,    - " ".         -     ,  ,  -      .




> ,         ,


    ?  :Big Grin: 
      - "   !"




> 4-


,       ,   4-     .
         /,  - ,       .

----------


## GSokolov

> 3-        ,  , "      "  .
>   ,   ,      ,   .


  ,      3  ,  ..     ,      ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    -          .      /     ,   , ..      ,     ,           ,     /.     .

----------


## waw

> ,      3  ,  ..     ,      ,     ?


      - .
      ()   ,    -   ,   /,    ,  .




> /     ,   , ..      ,     ,           ,     /.


,   ,         ,  ""      3  / -            ,   ,    .   ,      ,      .

  ,            /,    .      ,    ,           ""      .




> ,     /.


,     2005 ,  202-  29.12.2004             .

  :

 8.
1.,   2005  ...         ...             ,       -    .

 ,             ,     .
      -  -- ! -        ,       .        ,        ,           ,        .        .    ,   /     ,        .
  "",         /,    "".           !      .

----------


## waw

:

      ()   ,    -   ,   /,    ,  .
**      ,    1-  .       .     .

----------


## waw

,   **    ,         /.
    ,      ?    ?
, ,  ,   ,       -   **    (  )   .
  ?     , ,            ?
 .         "",        .

          ?   ,          .      ,     .
         ""  ,  ,  ,   ""  -,       "".  ,   .  :Smilie: 

        ,     ,     ,     ""!
, ,    "".     -    ,   ,      "  ".        ,    - .

 ,  ,    .
     (  )   ,  .
  ,    ,    ,      .

 ,    ,     /.    ,      ,        ,     .

  :
   ( )    255-  :



> 


1)  ,  ;
2)  ,  ;
3)  ,    /,        "   ".

*PS*.
,            ,      ,    255-  6,     ,       ,   .  ,    ,       ,        .

----------


## GSokolov

> ()   ,    -   ,   /,    ,  .





> ,            ,      ,    255-  6,     ,       ,


       255-,       #25.   ,   ,   __ ,   /,  __ ,    .      _ _              .     __  __    ,   __ ,        ,    .                    . ,              .     ,           __     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ()   ,    -   ,   /,    ,  .


     -       ,   . ,  ,   -.
 ,          ,  /      ,  =>       ,               ,   - ?  (   ,             ,    )

----------


## waw

> ,   ,      ,   /,   ,    .                       .


  ,        255-.
     / (       /),     -    . ,    ,       . ,     .6 255-.

   .8 202-  29.12.2004 .
      1, 2,  ..  /,        /,        ,    /,             (      ),           /.

-------
     ,      /,    ,         .
 ,          "",     -  ,   " ",     .     ,       ,     .  :Smilie: 




> ,          ,  /      ,  =>       ,             ,   - ?


  -    ,   ,   ( )  .



> -       ,   . ,  ,   -.


     , ,  ,   ,      .
           .
  ,     ,            (, ),  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 **   ? ,   20   ,      ?




> ,     ,


   ,        /       700 .     ,  .       ? 
  - , , ,  ...  ?

----------


## waw

#25,   ,   ,     ,    ,     .
   - ,             ,   ,        .
            1 ,        .         ,     .
   - .    /,    /,      /,    (   255-,     #25).          ,    .   ,      ,      /.
    (   /)   /    . ,        ,      , ,          /.

     -     2-   /    N-  .   1-     N+1 (   )  /      .

----------


## waw

> ? ,   20   ,     ?


    ,           ,   -  ,   .       .

,  , ""   "   ".         ,      ?

     ,    -    /.

----------


## waw

> - , , ,  ...  ?


     ?
    .
          ,         ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> #25,   ,   ,     ,    ,     .
>    - ,             ,   ,        .


 ,    ,    .      ? , .         ? , .         .         ,    .   -    (..           ),   -    ,  , /.   ,         ,      (),             ? 



> , ""   "   ".


    ,  ,  99%   .

----------


## GSokolov

> #25,   ,   ,     ,    ,     .
>    - ,             ,   ,        .


 ,    . :Smilie:  , .      /,     ,     .9 255-,      ** .     , ..    . ..,  ,         ,    ,   . ,                 . , ,       - ,        .    ,       __        ,       .. 3  4 . 6 255-,       ,    __ .   ,      __    ,   .     ,       -   ,       .     ,              ** .   - ,  .



> .


     .   -     .       ,     : "    !"  ,     ,   .

..:    ,       .   , ,     ,        255-.                   (   -  ,     )            .            ,      /     , ..  /   __ ,     __ .              ,   255-,         .    ,  



> (   /)   /    .


    255- (        ),   /.



> ,    ,       .


,    ,          ,     .  ,    ,   ,      __     .   ,       .  ,        .     ,  .

----------


## waw

> , ,       - ,        .


      ,      .
   ,    .  :Smilie: 
     ,       .

   2     202-  2004 .
         ,    ,       .
         ,         ,   - .     ( ) /  .

     (255-)        .
      ,  "  " -       :



> 2.            :
> 
> 1)                 ;
> 
> 2)         .


 ,      ,      ,      **.

 ,       :
-     (  ),    ,     .  :Smilie: 

      ,    ,      ,      .

         ,  1-      1-     .
1)     ,       .    ,      /,     .

2)    ,       ,        .
    .

     ,      ,       ,     ,      .
(   :  - , ** .     ,     ,   ).

----------


## waw

:

   1-      (   26 ,     /)             29  2011 .  624 "     ":




> 11. ...    ,  30  ,       .
> 
> 13.    ,  30  ,           . (  - ...)


  ,        , ,    30-  /,      ?
        /,  , ,       ?  :Big Grin: 

        ,       ?  :Wow:

----------


## GSokolov

, -    .  ,     ,   .

----------


## waw

,         , ,  ,   ,   .

  ,   ,      .
 ,   -   .

----------


## GSokolov

:



> ,   , ,         ,             ,     .
> 
>          ,  ,      .           ,           ,   7, 8  9 .    ,   10        .    .. ,                  .

----------


## waw

,   ( )   .

 , :



> **     ,           ,   7, 8  9 .


  ,   (.. ) ,  ** .  , ,           2  4   ,       1  3.

 ,  ,   .
-    ,  ,       ,    ,      , ,      .

       ,    ,    ,       ,      ,    .
    -      ,   -  .

   ,  2007        /,    3- ,       ,       .          .

----------


## waw

> ,   , ,         ,             ,     .


   ,    ,   ** ...  :Smilie: 
No comments.

    ,  ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,   ?


, , .
-,   , -,     ,          ,     50%  ,   3     (,        40),    4-          .

----------

-.   2   21,22  22   .    -  ? 23-25   ,  ?  - 22 ?

----------


## GSokolov

22-    (.9 .1 255-).     *waw*  (   ),        ,   23- 3   2    ,    .

----------

> 22-    (.9 .1 255-).     *waw*  (   ),        ,   23- 3   2    ,    .


  .  - ,   ,   , ..-  ,       .  3   ,   .         ,    -   .    -  !!! !    :Smilie:

----------

29.06.2011 N 624



> 22.           ,     ,          3-              .

----------

> 29.06.2011 N 624


       ,         :Frown:    ,

----------

,   " "   ,            ...      ...     -                   ...

----------

> ...


...       ,  3      ,  ,   ...      ,      ?    ,        ?!      ,     ?    ...  ,   3    .

----------


## waw

> .  - ,   ,   , ..-  ,       .


    - .
     -  ,        ,    .




> , , .
> -,


     ,    .  :Smilie: 
    ,  4-     .

----------


## waw

> 


       /?

----------


## waw

> 


     ,           3 ?
, ,        ,       .

----------


## waw

> 


 !

  ,              -  .
     ,        ,      .      -   .
           .

----------

> ,              -  .
>      ,        ,      .      -   .


      .   624 .22
"          ,     ,          3-  **      ."
     #54.
   ... ,      ,          ?     ? :Wow:

----------

**,    ,    " ?"  ""  "      "...

----------


## waw

> 624 .22


,     ,        .
(      -   23- )

--------------

 ,  :

1)       /.
2)   (  )    / -  ,  -  .     /,    ,   .   ""       ,     .
3)  /   ,        ,     ,    .       / - .

, ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,              -  .


.     ( __ ).        ,    .      -,    ,  ,        .     __        -,    ,   .



> ."
>      #54.
>    ...


  ,  *waw*    .  /     ,     (   ,      __        ),          ,       .        ,   ,   __  __   /     .

----------

> 3)  /   ,        ,     ,    .       / - .


 :yes: 
    .   /,      01.01,  ,       ?    ,    ,     20.00 31.12.  8.00 01....         . ,      /       ? :Wow:

----------


## waw

> ,       .        ,   ,


     ?
   ,     30 .
 30      ,        **,    /.
 ,       ?




> .     (  ).        ,    . *     -,    ,  ,       * .


    .  :Smilie: 

       ,    ,   - ,   ,    ,    -    ,  ..  ..

----------


## waw

> -,    ,  ,


   ,    - . , :



> , ,   ,       .  , ,     . , , ,    .   .     .   -  ,     ,  ,  ,      .     ,     .
>  , ,       ,   .

----------


## GSokolov

> ?
>    ,     30 .
>  30      ,        ,    /.


.    ,       __     ,    _ _          .     624            ,  .                   , ..      .
    ,   ,     .

----------

> .    ,              ,                .


-          ,  /.      .            .     -  .

----------


## GSokolov

> -        ,  /.


  ?

**,    .5 . 14 255-: 


> ,              ,   ,     .


         ,    ,          .

----------


## waw

> .    ,              ,                .


     .
 ()   ,   / -     () .
     (),     -.
     , ,      ,      ,   ,   .  :Smilie: 
        -    ,    ,     .




> ?


   "  "?
      / ?



> 11.     (),    ,   ** ,          15   .  ** ,  15  ,         ,





> 13.  ** ,  15  ,           .





> **





> 14.  ,   (,         ),     - ,    *         ,     * .


   ,  /     (     ?),    ,   ( ..)        ,  ?

            ,     ,  ?
        .  :Smilie: 

 ,  =,  ,        ,    .

----------


## waw

> ,    ,          .


   ?
    ?

  -      .
             ,    .
      ,        .

----------


## waw

> .


     .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  /


  ...       *,         3-* ? , ,  ...    .

----------


## waw

> 22.           ,     ,          3-              .
> 
> 23.    ,            3- ,         ,      .


     -  ,  ?
       ?
   ,      ?  ?

 ,     ,    ,       .    ,     .

----------

, ... 



> -  ,  ?


.   ... ! 
       ,      .  ,    ,  .       ,   .   .
,     ?!    ,  ,  ,       .  ? ?    ,   ...    !      ...  ?    !     .
  , /    .      -  .

----------


## waw

> .   ... !


    .
** ,         .

----------

...  .          .    __ ,   ,         . ,      , -    ...

----------


## waw

> .


      ,    .

     .
     ,   .
     , ,        .

----------


## Andron Step

.
*. 9  255*


> **


*. 22   N 624*


> .......    .....   .....  ....   **          .



 .       ,       . 
    .1 . 13  255 


> ......    ..........    ......  ....   .....


,   . 9      .
     ,    ()       ,     . 


       .   .     


> **  :
> 2)        7  15  - *   15 *


 


> **.......    ..........    15  .....


  . 

    15       ,       20 . 

      15 . ,    ,    .    ,    ?

----------

